# Working Trials training days for beginners



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Beginner Working Trials training day for 2017, Saturday 11th March and/or Sunday 16th April, 2017, near selby, Yorkshire. An opportunity to try this wonderful, varied dog sport. 
Tracking, searching, jumping and obedience to be enjoyed by dog and owner. Suitable for all breeds, dogs need to be 6 months or older.
9.30am to 4pm, cost £40.00.
Contact Jenny Olley at Dog Friendly Training & Therapy centre for more details. email [email protected] or phone 01405 814864.
www.dogfriendlytraining.wordpress.com
https://www.facebook.com/dogfriendlytrainingyorkshire/


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

April's full, still a couple of places for March.


----------

